# 2015 High & Dry Adventure...Mingo Style



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Great vid, looks like fun. How did you feel about the change from interior(Willy Willy) to outside? Seems super smart to tie up in the stream, less affected by tide, right?


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

awesome. on the bucket list for sure


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Where were you camped? Planning a trip for 3rd week or March. How were the mosquitos and no seeums?


----------

